
Staying focused: it’s not just your environment - itamarst
https://codewithoutrules.com/2017/08/03/stay-focused/
======
bhouser
"Judge each part of your work based on your motivations." Nicely said. Puts
into words a phenomenon I've experienced in the past: the more motivated I am,
the more pragmatic my decision making becomes ("pragmatic" being measured
against the goals I'm motivated toward achieving).

